# jeep wrangler 4 door vs toyota 4runner 4x4



## maxibrobro (May 17, 2009)

ok, my other question
jeep wrangler vs toyota 4runner 
thanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

4Runners are Bad-Ass!!


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

4 Runner


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

4Runner, better fit and finish, better reliability, the gas milage is close to the same.


----------



## slampe (May 29, 2008)

Love my 4Runner.


----------



## Jaykup (May 20, 2009)

Toyota could put wheels on a turd and id buy it over a Chrysler product.

2001 4Runner and 2005 Tundra

Wouldnt trade em for the world.


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

4Runner all the way, love my 01 and will get another 4Runner when it's time. 

Though I am envious of the Limited's convertible feature, I am just not going to trade my reliability in for that. 

I really wish the FJ Cruiser would come back (again) with a convertible. Or even bring back the topless 4Runner.


----------



## roox911 (May 28, 2008)

personally can't stand the new runners. Have been a yota guy forever (3 landcruisers, 2 hilux, late 90's runner, taco, camry etc etc) But the new plastic fantastic runners leave me cold. They are now officially yuppy mobiles and shall forever remain in that realm. The only bigger injustice is the FJ, but i wont even get into how us cruiser guys feel slighted by that one.

Having said that, I had a '07 4 door jeep and the engine developed a rather large engine tick after 15000km. Not that great in terms of comfort at -40 degrees either. Loved it, but didnt want to keep something with a noise that bad that the dealer couldnt figure out. Also too small for my current activities (the runner would be as well).


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Cherokee v8  still.


----------



## hunrugger (Jul 23, 2008)

roox911 said:


> personally can't stand the new runners. Have been a yota guy forever (3 landcruisers, 2 hilux, late 90's runner, taco, camry etc etc) But the new plastic fantastic runners leave me cold. They are now officially yuppy mobiles and shall forever remain in that realm. The only bigger injustice is the FJ, but i wont even get into how us cruiser guys feel slighted by that one.


Agreed. 4th gen not quite what I'd like, still very capable as a true SUV. I didn't like them at all when they first came out, but they have grown on me.

The OP is choosing between a Jeep and 4Runner - I'm assuming latest gen of either - so I say 4Runner.

FJ is lacking in so many way, regardless I was glad to see it come back.

That said I would have a 4th gen 4Runner over the Jeep, the Jeep over the latest FJ and an old FJ over all. Ultimately with practicality being the driver a 4th or 5th gen 4Runner will likely be my next ride.


----------



## iamtylerdurden (Mar 17, 2009)

2wd or 4wd? How much off road will it see? If not that much, go with the Toyota. In the dirt the wrangler is way more capable than the 4runner, even the non-rubi models. If you want to give up a little off road capability, and like a little more dependability than Chrysler can offer, I would pick up an xterra off road before I would a 4runner. Xterra can even come with lockers.

I agree with some of the Chysler quality issues, I have a Jeep Commander Limited 4x4. Great ride on the highway, holds its own off road, but I had to replace the tranny at 70K miles. But with the Hemi, I could pull the 4runner in two.


----------



## Jaykup (May 20, 2009)

My 2001 4runner has diff locks stock. and i dare say it would keep up with, if not trample any jeep in the woods.

Chrysler just makes a lousy product...unless you love transmission problems.

i dont know much about nissans aside from the early datsuns,which were great cars.


----------



## roox911 (May 28, 2008)

Jaykup said:


> My 2001 4runner has diff locks stock. and i dare say it would keep up with, if not trample any jeep in the woods.
> 
> Chrysler just makes a lousy product...unless you love transmission problems.
> 
> i dont know much about nissans aside from the early datsuns,which were great cars.


"ANY" jeep? Not possible. Stock non rubi jeeps? Now we are talking.


----------



## Jaykup (May 20, 2009)

*"ANY" jeep? Not possible. Stock non rubi jeeps? Now we are talking. *

True...I assumed we were talking Stock.
I still think the 4runner could keep up with a rubi...if not leave it behind when the rubi blows its tranny juice all over the ground.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

Jaykup said:


> *"ANY" jeep? Not possible. Stock non rubi jeeps? Now we are talking. *
> 
> True...I assumed we were talking Stock.
> I still think the 4runner could keep up with a rubi...if not leave it behind when the rubi blows its tranny juice all over the ground.


 boy, Id love to see an IFS, pig of a SUV do half the stuff a stock Rubicon can


----------



## Jaykup (May 20, 2009)

bh10 said:


> boy, Id love to see an IFS, pig of a SUV do half the stuff a stock Rubicon can


yea well id love to see anything chrysler be driven hard and make it past 50k miles without a major repair.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

Jaykup said:


> yea well id love to see anything chrysler be driven hard and make it past 50k miles without a major repair.


I have a 96 2500 Ram work truck with a Cummins Diesel on it that has 296k, thats putting down 420hp at the wheels and has been hooked up to a 12k trailer for about 250k of its life, I replaced one tranny in it, with a billet one. :thumbsup:

And my DD is a 06 ram with right at 50k and its been pushing 652hp at the wheels for the last 25k.

Yes, most of the stuff they put out is junk, but most wranglers and there 3/4 and1 ton trucks can take a beating and keep chuggin along.


----------



## Jaykup (May 20, 2009)

Ok.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Come follow me in your 4runner, not that they are bad, just limited. Love jeeps so I am partial.


----------



## aintnothang (Mar 31, 2009)

I like both jeep and toyota.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

aintnothang said:


> I like both jeep and toyota.


insightful...


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

how about a mitsubishi Pajero or Challenger(montero/ montero sport)
both have IFS & solid rear & are way more comfy than both the wrangler & 4runner put together IMHO


----------



## AzSpeedfreek (Feb 3, 2004)

aintnothang said:


> I like both jeep and toyota.


They both have their strongpoints and weak points. Where a Jeep would excel a 4runner might fall short and vice versa. To say that one is better than the other in all conditions is false.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

jeepseahawk said:


> Come follow me in your 4runner, not that they are bad, just limited. Love jeeps so I am partial.


So that's why you posted the pic of a heavily modified jeep, no doubt modified to do what you are claiming a 4 Runner can't? Why not compare like with like?

This is a pretty pathetic display of the lack of partiality Jeep owners are unable to give on any internet forum when someone wants advice.

In my line of sight, Jeep owners are the ones that just don't get it.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Jerkchicken, in defense to my post, should of quoted the individual's post that I was directing it to. Also, it was sarcastic humor, my friend builds 1st generation 4runners that will trample mine. Jaykup wasn't exactly being positive, wonder why you didn't comment on his jeep bashing comments, partial to Toyotas are you. Sorry to make you upset. 




"My 2001 4runner has diff locks stock. and i dare say it would keep up with, if not trample any jeep in the woods. 

Chrysler just makes a lousy product...unless you love transmission problems.

i dont know much about nissans aside from the early datsuns,which were great cars."


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

jeepseahawk said:


> Jerkchicken, in defense to my post, should of quoted the individual's post that I was directing it to. Also, it was sarcastic humor, my friend builds 1st generation 4runners that will trample mine. Jaykup wasn't exactly being positive, wonder why you didn't comment on his jeep bashing comments, partial to Toyotas are you. Sorry to make you upset.
> 
> "My 2001 4runner has diff locks stock. and i dare say it would keep up with, if not trample any jeep in the woods.
> 
> ...


You didn't upset me. You just made yourself, and other Jeep owners look like bigger tools than they did before your post.

Did you even stop to bother to ask the OP what his/her needs might be before you exposed planted your balls on the internet with your "It's a Jeep thing" nonsense?


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

Whatever dude, it is obvious you have issues, like I said, it was directed to the the guy bashing jeeps. Your generalization of jeep owners and name callinng indicate that you have little dick syndrome so I will leave it at that.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Little dick syndrome?

You're the one on a mountain biking forum that felt the need to register and only post about Jeeps.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

4 runner unless you are going to turn it into a rock climber. not a single jeep/chrysler/dodge made consumer reports best car list. i drove the 4 door jeep last fall and liked it but the interior is sparse and the ride is a little stiff. from a quality and reliability perspective the 4 runner wins.


----------

